# Secret Santa Hints



## Cara (Oct 13, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]I remember last year there was a thread were you can jsut write some hints and your mistery santa can see, sorta to help them out![/SIZE]

so mine is 

*I ride horses english style

* my fave colors are green and purple

* i own a mini china<3

* i like anything to decorate my room with(just started redoing it)

* i love candles too

* anything that has to do with the montreal canadians aswel! i love hockey almost as much as horses!

thats it i think! so let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets see....I'll give a few hints..

Anything such as show supplies, shampoo's ext...those are always welcome



. Shirt size is XL. Farm name is Green Creek (GC's).....

I dont really like Candles...but candy is good



. Love white chocolate





If i think of any random hints i'll come back and post them.

Honestly, i'll love anything. The suprise is what makes it fun


----------



## tinacvt (Oct 13, 2008)

I like socks with animals printed on them, anything with noahs ark, cats, Jim Shore and pembroke corgis. Of course minis!


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I like things for my horses (lead ropes or halters)

Horse books

Chocolate (dark is my favorite)

Love hot chocolate mixes

Would love a Horsopolopy game.

Carlene


----------



## Mona (Oct 13, 2008)

Anything "horsey'. T-shirt size is XL. I would LOVE a horse calendar for '09!


----------



## tinacvt (Oct 14, 2008)

bump

can we pin this?


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 14, 2008)

Well lets see I love anything from the State my SS is from to learn more about their area. Last year Russ was my secret Santa and sent me wonderful things that his state produces it was a great gift. I also like anything country themed and my house is mostly blue. I love candy particularly dark chocolate. I collect reindeer and Santa figurines. Although some of my reindeer look more like moose. I can always use lead ropes or small flat back buckets. Anything with our farm name which is Maine Pride Miniatures. But most of all Im grateful to Robin and those of you who have decided to be Secret Santas as it is always looked forward to here. I also love home made things and since its cold here anything that can be used in cold weather.

Nita


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 14, 2008)

This is a good idea!

*I love to read. Want any mini horse book.

*I am just starting to show so can always use any of those little show items that nobody thinks about

until they need it at the show.

*My shirt size is L or XL.

*I love candy, chocolate or sour! (Hence the size XL shirt above)





*Would LOVE to have a gift cert to one of the online mini tack stores!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 14, 2008)

I also love to read so books are great!

True crime books

It's all about him - author Denise Jackson

Candles

Candy

Needlpoint or yarn - love to crochet. Baby yarn

Anything horse related (mini horse)

Picture frames

T-shirt or sweatshirt size medium


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 14, 2008)

I would like:

Be Your Own Vet Book

Anything for the horses (3 minis and 1 biggie)Halter sizes for the minis are large

Lime Green and Purple are our barn colors

Anything from your state

Christy


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 15, 2008)

Great idea! I will add mine, but I am very easy to buy for, I like everything!





Candles

Chocolate

Anything mini related

Historical romance books

2009 horse calendar

horse t-shirts, size large

western or horse knick knacks

bubble bath stuff

See, I'm easy to buy for! I can't wait to get out and start shopping my person, this sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a list of hints for our Secret Santa:

Farm colors are dark blue and silver (Wild Women Ranch)

Horse Medical books are always good

Puzzles (horse themed)

We have a Chihauhau..and LOVE him!

Horse Artwork

Toby Keith fan!

Horse Show Supplies

Halters (Med - XL)

Love Bath & Body things!

Can't hardly wait to hear from everyone else!


----------



## ruffian (Oct 15, 2008)

I would adore a horse business card holder!!

Like chocolate (milk) and salt - popcorn, chips, etc.

My barn colors are burgundy and hunter green.

I love horse T-shirts. My t-shirt size would be large to x-large. I also love Christmas towels.

Ho Ho Ho!!!


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm

I love fridge magnets! Figural ones that are horses, cats, tigers, zebras, other animals, would LOVE one of the Titanic ship!

Coffee mugs! Same list as above but add my stallion "Nort", my colt The Pooka or the Pink Panther, cats, just neat unusual ones.

Anything with mini horses or cats.





The hard candy called "Coffee Nips" (Nips-coffee flavor)





I LOVE Archie comics! The DIGEST kind. I've collected them for 20 years!

Neat, fun little doo dads. I'm easy!!


----------



## HorseMom (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's some ideas for me

-Anything useful for showing minis (next year is my first time showing minis)

-Books or videos on driving and CDE events (learning to do that right now)

-I wear a size small

-I love purple and green

-Barn colors for the farm that I board at is black and silver

-love candles

-not big on candy

-love to read (mostly fantasy or historical fiction)

This is my first secret santa with the forum. I'm so excited.

Heather


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 16, 2008)

Ideas for me-

Anything horsey-books, horse wood burn, horse drawing, Horse coasters, horse ornament, food smelling candles,beads to make jewelry,love milk chocolate, love chocolate turtles!

Missy


----------



## nootka (Oct 16, 2008)

I love things handmade, made locally to where my Secret Santa would live, by local artisans or crafters, and since I'm not fond of "big box" stores, would appreciate just about anything unique or representative of "your" hometown/state, etc.

Like dark chocolate (70% and higher) and Ghirardelli does it pretty well!

I am a women's size L and men's size M if it's a t-shirt. Fave colors are yellow, orange, blue, purple, you get the picture!

I have a passion for ravens and crows (in addition to horses).

Socks are great, wear a women's 9-11 size.

If I think of anything else to make it easy/give hints, then I'll come back, but I really am fairly easy to shop for.

THANK YOU SS and especially *REO* and LB.

Liz


----------



## kimbell (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's my hint list for my secret Santa....





Mini Donkey figurines

Horse figurines

Donkey t-shirts size Large

Donkey sweat shirts probably XL, that way it can be dried

Horse or donkey earrings or neclace

Something from their state or country would be cool too.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm lets see...

show stuff...a book on how to show prep a horse would be nice!

bath stuff

shirt size M

Candles

Anything Mini!

Hopefully that helps my secret santa!!!

Cheers

Masako


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 16, 2008)

Can we get this pinned?

Christy


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 16, 2008)

"REO", who is organizing the Secret Santa, has asked that people email her with their hints for gifts. BUT...Just in case! LOL

Love in the Time of Cholera

2nd Season of "Dexter" on DVD

First Season of Star Trek: Voyager on DVD (is that $20 or under in the U.S.?LOL)

A nice new navy barn halter

Hmmmm..........


----------



## anoki (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm pretty easy to buy for too...

But here are some of my interests....just in case 

*CARDIGAN Welsh Corgis

*Dressage

*I love Candy! Chocolates especially!!






*pretty much anything horse related, or even dog related (toys, treats, that kinda thing)

*candles and nice smelly stuff

*Colorado Avalanche hockey

homemade, store bought....doesn't matter to me





~kathryn


----------



## Cara (Oct 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok this is the first time I've done this Secret Santa so this will be fun!!

-horse figurines

-I love showing horses so anything show related shampoos etc.. would be great! We go through a lot of supplies

-our farm colors are red and black

-I love milk chocolate and nuts (peanuts cashews etc..)

-size medium shirt

-I have 21 horses so anything horse related would do

- pretty much anything as I'm easy to please!

Have Fun and Thank you in advance Secret Santa!!

-Jessica


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 16, 2008)

This will be my second year, and I am super pumped.

I like things I can use for the horses, any "horsey-type" gifts as well. Please, no food or figurines. Umm.. I wear a size Adult small in t-shirts.. Anything mini-horse related I will love. I do show a lot as well.. My horses all generally wear a size average or medium halter, but I do have one that is a small.

I am not sure what else to add. If I think of anything I will though!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 17, 2008)

Country Music CDs (I'm really wanting the new CDs from: Taylor Swift (new or 1st), Carrie Underwood, Brad Paisley, Kenny Chesney, Gord Bamford)

books (love historical fiction, historical romance [haha no nekkid people on the cover ], fantasy and horsey books)

candles (lavender and vanilla are my favourite scents)

horsey stuff

I do dog agility, so anything fun for that would be cool.

I love wolves.

Chocolate covered cherries

Vancouver Canucks hockey

Please no jewelry: I'm allergic to everything but real 14k gold :S

I have one cat who is Queen of the World


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 18, 2008)

Well let me start by saying This has been a blast and I have totally enjoyed ALL my Secret Santa gifts! :love

Ok... lets see... I love home made or store bought! Milk chocolate and white chocolate are my favorite! Coffee!!! any and all flavors or a new mug! I'd *love* a tee shirt from your farm or from a local farm that you like in your area(size large). A cool barn sign or one for the chicken coop( can be home made!!!



) that would be great! I quilt so horsey fabric is always welcome! Halters in size large or extra large. I have dogs, cats, llamas, goats, chickens and many other animals, so treats or reciepies for treats would be great!! Oh and I *LOVE* smelly candles!!!!! All smells!!!

Thanks in advance Secret Santa!!!!! I hope this helped!!!!





Now all I have to do is wait for my name so I can check here then go shopping!!!



I can't wait!!!

Leya


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 18, 2008)

Well my giftee hasnt posted yet so if you have put in for the Secret Santa please post here some of your likes. Thanks


----------



## TN Belle (Oct 21, 2008)

I would love anything for my new barn; being horsey decor, hooks to hang stuff (can never have enough), grooming stuff, or whatever. I have one mini horse and one mini donkey, both boys and the barn has four stalls (for more purchases  in the future). The barn colors are hunter green and tan.

I also love anything Irish; including shamrocks, clover, celtic crosses, music, and dance.

I also collect horse harness brasses, the medallions that hang on driving horses. I only have a few, so any duplicates at this point would be rare. Any pony or mini size would be great too. There is one of Robin Hood I have been looking for and don't have yet.

I am fairly easy to please, not picky at all. One request is that I do not need candles or lotions of any kind.


----------



## punky (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it this time of year already???



Well I can`t wait this is my favorite holiday



!!

This is my third year in the secret santa, now my kids are in also, its so much fun waiting

to get that surprise in the mail.

O.k. here are my hints now...

I collect shot glasses, I have 3 yorkys, so something for them would be o.k. they

are such babies also...We have 10 minis, A and R size would be o.k. for them. I

wear a 3x in shirts also. Candy is o.k. but really don`t need that this holiday





So anything really would be o.k. with me, its the fun in it...

Thanks,

Tina (punky)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody remember when we we're supposed to get our names? REO are you here?


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a copy of what she posted on the first post about signing up for it.

When all entries are in, I will email you a name and address of someone

for you to get a gift for. (Around Nov.1st) Or earlier!!!

The gift is $20 in value. It can be home made.

DEAD LINE to enter is October 21st!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Leslie. I deleted my first email.


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some hints for my secret santa:

I would like anything homemade from your state, miniature horse book (Miniature Horse Comformation)

Anything for my horses or barn (would love homemade stall signs for each stall with the horses name on it) one would be a good start. Here are their names just in case



Eli, Squirrel, Chip, Maggie, Trixie, Mariah, Spotlight and Tucker. I don't really have a barn color but I do love purple. And finally, any halter size should be med. to large.

I also like Painted Ponies.

YW AppyLover2


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope more people will put their wishes so their Secret Santas know what to buy them...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 22, 2008)

WOOHOO got my person a few minutes ago!! I cannot wait to get started!!

Here are a few hints...





I would love anything for them or having to do with my horses (books, tack, art,) or universal horsey stuff. I also love homemade anything...made with Heart . I love coffee, flavored hot cocoa, unique things, cooking/baking, chocolate, holiday or fruity candles, something from where you live, photo editing computer software AND Josh Groban. Our farm (Blue Star Miniatures) colors are royal Blue (although we use several shades sometimes) silver and black. Shirt size large. Jewlery is great...LOVE the Chrystalpaths stuff!! Just no earrings...allergic to most metals in my ears.

Dislikes~Not a lot in this department except strong floral scents. As many have stated how can anyone dislike something given from the heart?

HAPPY SHOPPING TO ALL!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Seeing everyone else's posts here I realized I left a couple things out on the list I sent REO. I wear a women's small or medium in shirts and Kody (although an A-sized mini) wears a size Large halter.

I love mint, hot chocolate, books, anything Celtic, cats, bells/windchimes...Kody's fond of horse treats and his colors are black and green. I like irridescent colors, especially blue and purple and green. The gift I'd be most excited about is something personalized like a caricature of Kody or a drawing/woodburn/photo album or collage, stuff like that. I LOVE creative personalized gifts! I'm actively into driving and own www.cde4vse.com. I have an Amazon.com wishlist under my name and date of birth, which you can find in my profile if you're looking for book ideas.

One special request: No scented items please! My mom is allergic so I can't have scented candles or lotions or things.



I sure do love vanilla and citrus stuff though.








I have everything I need for grooming/bathing/showing at this time. I also have plenty of calendars for next year! *LOL*

The quickest way to my heart is through (surprise!) Kody.






If it has him on it, involves him, or is for him I'll probably love it.

Oh, and I just got my ears pierced last Friday! I'm 26 and phobic of needles so this was a huge deal for me. I don't know yet if I'm allergic to any metals although I hope not. Stainless steel seems fine so far and I'd love a small delicate set of silver-tone earrings.

Wow, I think I just jumped into the Christmas Spirit without even realizing it!





Leia


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 22, 2008)

This is my first secret santa ever.. hmm.. I am horrible at hints...

Anything horse related... figurines, books, tack, etc.

Books - I love to read.... Like almost anything (romance is my favorite on a nice rainy day). But I also like educational books about horses....

Candles

I will keep thinking......

Thanks!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 22, 2008)

Dear Secret Santa,

I've been a good girl. I would like something I can use with my minis, a mini book like one on confirmation or a candle, Burts Bees or even something from the North Pole where you live Santa. I can't wait to see what you got me SS.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 23, 2008)

This is my first year with the Secert Santa. I did send a list, but wanted to post on here. I don't have my name yet, but if my Secret Santa is reading this.. I am a very easy person to buy for..I have four minis, 2 mares, 1 gelding and a weanling(colt).. Anything for the mini's.. My hubby just finished my barn and now I have space for decorations.. Any handmade crafts. My shirt size is a adult small..Love coffee, Could use a nice mini mug:wink Candles.. Really anything.



Also, I collect anything with Faith on it.. Faith is my daughters name, and I have started a nice collection of items for her..Also a nice pic of my horses, as I see many of the forum memebers are very creative..


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't posted a wish list because I really can't think of anything I *need*. Miniforfaith had a good idea about doing something with a picture of the horses. I like candy. Already have more candles than I can find room for. I read a lot of mystery novels. Different samples of horse treats are always good. Come to think of it different dog treats would work too. I love wind chimes. Shirt size medium. Anything warm is good since it's obvious I'm not going to be able make my move back to Florida before winter. Whoever my Secret Santa is....just send me something you'd like for yourself. That always seems to work.


----------



## srpwildrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Hummm........I like horsey items, and can always use halters, lead ropes, treats, etc.

I'm sure what ever you like I will like also.


----------



## Stef (Oct 24, 2008)

Anything that could possible maybe be related to horses.


----------



## chandab (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, so I'm a little slow getting this posted, here.

I love just about anything horse related (please no picture frames, our wedding supplied me with frames for a life time); I have full-size horses and miniatures (you can see them all on my website).

I like candles; favorite scent is vanilla (no food flavors please, wouldn't want my husband to think I've been baking



).

I love flavored hot chocolate.

Chocolate is always a hit (no peanuts, but I love almonds).

Size for t-shirts/sweatshirts is x-large (prefer t-shirts).

I also like to quilt, so fabrics is always fun (favorite colors are blue and peach, but not together).

This will be my first year with the secret santa and I can't wait.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow hard to believe Christmas is right around the corner. I can't wait I love giving presents.............hehehehe

Let's see Things I like are:

Farm colors are Pink/ Turquiose





(Really Wishing ...I been a good girl) Pink EZ ALL Foamer..........I love pink











Anything homemade of Western Decor (signs or whatever)

Anything to do with Miniature (horses, donkeys and mules)

Any kind of horse/cowboy t-shirts size large/sweatshirts xlarge

Horse Treats of any kind

Anything to do with Toy/Mini Australian Shepherds

Anything to do with Phar Lap (great Australian race horse from the late 20's and early 30"s)





I love to read horse stories and historical romance

Any kind of horse artwork

Knick knacks from Elmer the silly horse

Any kind of horse supplies (brushes, combs, wormers, glitter, etc)

Lead ropes, halters, any kind of Clinton Anderson materials.....

Or anything to do with where my Secret Santa is from




MOST IMPORTANTLY ANYTHING YOU WANT TO GET ME BECAUSE IT IS FROM A "SPECIAL LB FRIEND"


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 24, 2008)

This is so much fun and I'm happy to get anything from my SS.

I collect or like: Angels and wind chimes. Dark chocolate and rose scented items, mysteries, flowers any little decoration for my flower gardens, please nothing purple.

Every year we have done this has been so special, thank you Robin for puting this all together and Mary Lou for allowing us to do it.


----------



## iloveappys (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh how fun





1. Anything with/for Pugs or St.Bernards(3 Pugs,1 St.Bernard), Orca (killer) whales,the ocean,Arabian horses,miniature horses,or hummingbirds.

2. Windchimes,suncatchers anything hangy,shiny and sparkly (did I mention that I was part raccoon..lol)

3. Candles:love-citrus,cranberry,floral and natural,clean scents.Please....no candles that smell like food or smell sweet





4. Decor:Western,barnyard,flowers,or any kind of poultry (Aagghh....gagging...gagging)



Primatives scare me





I like my decor to be nature inspired,relaxing,natural colors.I would make a good Feng Shui student....my family.....not so much





5. I love flavored coffees and hot chocolates





6. Homemade soaps-again,no food/sweet smelling

7. I love homemade crafts (please refer to numbers 4-5)

8. Caramels & Chocolates (



!!)

9. Favorite colorsurple,Pink,Green and earthy/natural colors





10. A blood Bay colt w/four white stockings and just a little white on the face (hey man.....you can't blame a person for trying



)

11. I'm really pretty easy



I will love any/everything

Thanking you in advance.

I hope you have a safe and wonderful "CHRISTMAS"





Carrie


----------



## Kira98 (Oct 26, 2008)

oops i posted twice


----------



## Kira98 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know that im a bit late getting around to post this so for my secret santa here are a few ideas

I know i sent REO a list of a few things and I am pretty easy to shop for I like just about anything LOL i have been doing this for a few years now and have gotten lots of really neat gifts !

I like anything horsy of course - mini related , paint horses (my avatar is my stallion) and arabians ( grew up showing them and i have my mare and a colt of hers now)

My most wanted item i think would be over the limit but its a mini horse manual that i am in with a few of REO's horses I just havent been able to get it and i cant remember the name of the book.

I drive a semi truck for work and would love a giant coffee mug that i could say microwave soup in to eat ( i eat alot of cold stuff and this winter soup would be great! ) it could have a horse on it or just be a neat mug

I also would love to get a harness pad set that would look good on a buckskin or a black ( got one of each



)

I like anything sweet - so does my hubby he tends to eat the cookies/candy before i do)

I love to bake too and would love a new set of oven mitts ( I accidently melted mine



thats a story in its own)

I am doin my new house in the tuscan style decor

I love horsey or christmas orniments

I would love a new harness but thats a bit outta the price range





we have jack russells a lab and a aussie too.

Ah and i wear and xl in shirts and sweatshirts come in handy on the truck in the winter ( darker colored or grey im bad with white !)

uh thats about all i can think of but i will post again if i can think of anything

hope my person posts soon so i can get a few more hints.


----------



## threeblacklabs (Oct 26, 2008)

*These are a few of my favorite things:* 

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens, oh I mean...

1. Green (all shades) and neutral colors

2. Anything knick knacky or art pertaining to haflingers





3. Art supplies (I draw and paint)

4. Victorian Christmas items

5. Homemade or craft show items rock!





6. Love candles and smelly things

7. True crime books

8. Garden or outside hangy things

9. History is cool especially stuff about the Titanic

10. Jane Austen books


----------



## sedeh (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like things that are local to the town my secret santa lives in, and I love it when they include a note and tell me a bit about theirselves!





Handmade items are great also.

T-shirts are always welcome, I'm an XL. My favorite colors are purple, teal, blue.

a big thanks to REO and LB for taking on this project every year!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2008)

Just want to let everyone know that if your looking for a great homemade gift for your giftee....my grandmother is making wonderful machine embroidered items, mini foal blankets, custom dog coats and also does special orders so if your interested...feel free to check out her web page that I have added to our website. It is the Blue Star Designs link on our site www.bluestarminiatures.com

Happy shopping....I have already started....


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry double post!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 28, 2008)

Gosh, I loved all my little gifts last year!! Anything mini related Big and Small. Anything German Shepherd anything from your state. One of your horses....heck...I love everything!!


----------



## shelly (Nov 3, 2008)

I am new to this Secret Santa thing this year but I love anything horsey or Boston Terrier related!!!! Thanks


----------



## moosewood (Nov 4, 2008)

Heck I'm easy as I like everything really...but here are a few hints..

I have 2 black & white pinto ponies that drive.. Guinness & Domino

I love cookbooks or any horse related books

Anything with a moose on it (kitchen towels, potholders, or whatever)

I'm a size small and have pierced ears.

Any country decor

Suprise me! OH!

Moosewood


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2008)

I really like things from the local area where my secret santa lives. Especially anything handmade or antique. Horse treats are fun... Whatever santa feels like!

Thanks, REO!


----------



## sassy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy for my Secret Santa to surprise me! I own 2 Minis and hopefully will have a foal born in the early new year. Something from my Santa's local area would be fun.

Favourite colour is purple/mauve/lilac.

Clothes size - eerrmmmm??? XL or XXL! (Think I need to go on a diet)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I'm a little slow on the draw here.



I've been looking and looking for the "hints" thread for weeks now and just couldn't find it.



Yeah, I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack.





This is too fun! I'm really looking forward to shopping for my person.

Things I would like are jewelry making supplies, anything that is like rusted metal and has a star on it (decoration of some type), purple adjustable barn halter, halter charm, book on driving minis, chocolate (yum



), horse treats, anything handmade, anything at all really.


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Parmela!





I did send everyones hints to their Santa but it's really fun reading them here too!





I think this is the biggest year yet with *131*!


----------



## flflyingw (Nov 7, 2008)

Boy am I late but I think I put something on my email--not sure.

I have two minis, A size, that are just my little loves. They play alot.

A jolly ball would be great fun. Anything for my minis would be so nice.

I have Bible Study at my home on Thursdays so a cover for my Bible,it is a large size, home made or from a store would be nice with a handle to carry it as I am in a wheelchair and that way I would not drop it so easy.

This is my first year so I think I would be happy with most anything because it is from my SS.

FLFlyingW


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 7, 2008)

Surprise me




Just remember that I am horseless now so I don't have anyone to use gadgets on.

Things that pop into my mind are:

I love Breyer horses! I actually need a set of coasters for my coffee table



I like big picture books and also self help books and picture frames. I'm really just excited to be participating in this so I will be happy with whatever I get


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 7, 2008)

Well anything horse or donkey related works here....



Anything personalized with RJR Miniatures. I am easy to please, and of course I love surprises.. I also love goosecreek candles!


----------



## gigrc (Nov 7, 2008)

This is my first time doing this and I am very excited.... so is my 11 year old daughter!

Things I like are.....

Anything for the horses of course - we have 2 big horses and 4 minis!!

Anything horse for the house is good too! Been riding horses my whole life so my life revolves around them (and my 3 kids too- haha)!

Cant't think of anything else - I'm not really picky and its really the thought that counts and the fun of Secret Santa!! Can't wait!!



PLUS I LOVE A SURPRISE!!


----------



## ForMyACDs (Nov 10, 2008)

So I missed the call to be added for the Secret Santa? bummer.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sorry





Sign up is always in the month of Oct. and it was pinned on the main forum for a month.

I hope you get in on it next year


----------



## ForMyACDs (Nov 12, 2008)

REO said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising with my class load that I missed the announcement (October is the mid-term push). I've signed up for another SS on another forum and will put my time in to that one this year then.


----------

